# Last One Standing Preview Video!



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 30, 2007)

This series starts this week on October 4th.  It might be interesting.

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/last-one-standing/last-one-standing.html


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 4, 2007)

This show starts tonight and from what I understand it has already aired in the UK to pretty positive results.


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 5, 2007)

Any news on how the show was?  I saw the preview, but fell asleep after work and missed it.


----------

